# Fear of Heights



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you afraid of heights? Are HSP's more sensitive to heights? What about MBTI and heights?

Please check those that apply in a multiple choice format.

For example: as an INTJ HSP afraid of heights, I would check "INTJ", "HSP", and "Fear of Heights"

http://www.hsperson.com/pages/test.htm - take the HSP test here.


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

If I am not afraid of heights, do I still check off 'ENTP' and 'Not HSP'?


----------



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

Sure. I realized I screwed up, but yes. Please do.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I am scared of heights, I'm a HSP, and I am an ENFP. ^_^


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm, everyone who got HSP is voting fearful of heights...


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

No fear of heights (I sometimes even like them, even if they make me feel a little... woozy, haha), very definitely a HSP, and INFP. The "wooziness" is not something I'd call a fear, even if it can be an uncomfortable sensation at times.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I am an INTP who would classify as HSP and I have no fear of heights, except for healthy wariness. I actually love heights.

I am the sort of person who would climb a tree in a windstorm if I could gauge that I wouldn't be knocked out of the tree; I'd climb a tree to the highest point where I still felt the branches wouldn't break; I love scenic views; I sit with my feet dangling over cliffs; I walk on open-grate bridges without a problem and enjoy looking off; I love looking out the windows in an airplane; if I had my life to live over again, I would practice alpine climbing. It's not heedlessness, it's just being locked into the world enough that I can feel where the limits between safe and dangerosu are rather than just freaking out because of what would happen if I fell; no, it's about, "Would I reasonably fall off or not?" 

I'm not scared of cars because of what would happen if I hit a tree, am I? Well, I'm not scared of heights just because of what could happen if I fell, if I'm behaving in a way where I am still safe.

My former MIL (a non-hsp ISFJ) was terrified of heights and I used to drive her batty because I had no fear of them; she couldn't watch me.



Phoenix0 said:


> Hmm, everyone who got HSP is voting fearful of heights...


uh... no.


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> uh... no.


It was when I posted it :3


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> I am the sort of person who would climb a tree in a windstorm if I could gauge that I wouldn't be knocked out of the tree; I'd climb a tree to the highest point where I still felt the branches wouldn't break; I love scenic views; I sit with my feet dangling over cliffs; I walk on open-grate bridges without a problem and enjoy looking off; I love looking out the windows in an airplane; if I had my life to live over again, I would practice alpine climbing. It's not heedlessness, it's just being locked into the world enough that I can feel where the limits between safe and dangerosu are rather than just freaking out because of what would happen if I fell; no, it's about, "Would I reasonably fall off or not?"


This is quite like me as well. I used to love scaring the bejeezus out of my mum when I was a kid by going close to the edges of things like deep bodies of water or busy roadsides. Even as a young child, I almost found it insulting that anyone would think I didn't have the ability to judge the safety of a situation and to keep myself from getting hurt or whatever. Probably this isn't very INFP-ish of me... because otherwise I'm a very fearful and cautious person. Fear and shying away from life in general has pretty much been the theme of my existence since I was a young child. Nonetheless, I've always been drawn to situations where I know I'm completely safe yet it feels exciting or daring somehow. As long as I have that security, I'm not afraid.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

basementbugs said:


> This is quite like me as well. I used to love scaring the bejeezus out of my mum when I was a kid by going close to the edges of things like deep bodies of water or busy roadsides. Even as a young child, I almost found it insulting that anyone would think I didn't have the ability to judge the safety of a situation and to keep myself from getting hurt or whatever. Probably this isn't very INFP-ish of me... because otherwise I'm a very fearful and cautious person. Fear and shying away from life in general has pretty much been the theme of my existence since I was a young child. Nonetheless, I've always been drawn to situations where I know I'm completely safe yet it feels exciting or daring somehow. As long as I have that security, I'm not afraid.


Yes, basically I have a lot of personal insecurities and social anxieties too... and I'm cautious in general... but in the area of "how the world physically works," I've been an extremely good judge of the environment and know the boundaries instinctively (or can immediately perceive them with I'm in the situation). I can't say I'd do things JUST to upset the adults around me when I was younger, but I was kind of amused as well as put-off by how needlessly fearful they were, and robbing themselves of experiences that could be exhilarating; and I also was proud of myself because I wasn't scared like them and could manage in those situations just fine.



Phoenix0 said:


> It was when I posted it :3


lol... okilydokily!


----------



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

basementbugs said:


> No fear of heights (I sometimes even like them, even if they make me feel a little... woozy, haha), very definitely a HSP, and INFP. The "wooziness" is not something I'd call a fear, even if it can be an uncomfortable sensation at times.


This "wooziness". I get it too. Pretty weird. Leads me to dislike heights. Perhaps fear isn't the right word.

Any other HSPs (or non-HSPs) get this wooziness thing? Is it even an HSP thing? Or something else?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

gps1784 said:


> This "wooziness". I get it too. Pretty weird. Leads me to dislike heights. Perhaps fear isn't the right word.
> 
> Any other HSPs (or non-HSPs) get this wooziness thing? Is it even an HSP thing? Or something else?


The wooziness is just your body's reaction to the heights. But yes, I definitely get this. Stomach flips, I get "dizzy" or "woozy", sometimes I feel like the floor drops down a foot and rights itself again. My heart rate increases, I start to sweat, I feel paralyzed, and I have a good ole' fashioned panic attack. ^^' It hits me like a brick. I find it hard, nearly impossible, to walk on heights. The wooziness and everything comes at me in waves.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm quite the opposite. I love airplane rides, zip-lining, skyscrapers, and almost anything that involves heights. Not HSP. ENTP.


----------

